# Sherlocks coat



## Ms.Detective (May 16, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me what Sherlock's coat and pattern are called? Also is there a way to guess how long his fur will get? I've only ever had DSH so having this little furball is pretty amazing.

He seems to have three different types of fur. He has what seems like a normal coat of hair, with extra long (maybe guard hairs?) then at his neck or mane has I like to call it he seems to have fluffly yet slightly kinda kinky hair if that makes sense.

I know he's a tabby as he has the M and has strips in spots.



Here are some photos







































































































So any one know what to call his color /coat pattern? What about his coat length?


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

Looks like a black and grey dilute tabby. He has a beautiful face.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Long haired mackerel tabby.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Sherlock is a blue mackerel tabby. He possibly will have medium-long hair, so he is a DMH (though in cat fancy world there is no such thing as medium hair, so he is offically a long hair cat).

I don't think Sherlock has 3 layered coat. Triple coat is quite unusual for domestic cat. The extra long hair looks like kitten fur to me. My Metoo use to have a LOT of it, but she gradually lost them, and now she has single coat only. The "kinky hair" around neck is not a different layer. Many long haired cats have longer hair over there, especially males (like mane).


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I say his color is _Blue Mackeral Tabby_. He's quite dark for a blue but usually brown tabbies have a warmer color of brown on the undersides and he doesn't. Kitten coat can be quite deceiving and it's often difficult to predict what it will look like by the time he has a full coat between 1-2 y.o. His kitten should drop at about 6 mos. Usually well-coated longhair kittens, do grow in a good coat. Better get him used to being combed now as he will need it in the future....sometimes blues can have a cottony texture that can mat. Use a steel/chrome pet comb that has narrower teeth on half of it and wider ones on the other half. Comb him gently and give him a treat afterwards. Soon he will look forward to being groomed as soon as he sees you with the comb. Good age too, to clip claws....just take off the tip and don't cut into the 'quick' (vein) in the nail. BTW, he's absolutely adooorable! Such a sweet face!


----------



## Ms.Detective (May 16, 2012)

Oh boy he;s already getting used to brushing, I already have to do weekly brushing on my dog (shes a Tibetan terrier thick coated) and he gets a few brushes in. I guess Ill just have to keep posting pics so we can see what changes he goes through to when hes matured!


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

He looks brown on my monitor, not blue (even a dark blue) underside doesn't look mushroom-pink enough for blue - but again that could be just on my monitor. what colour are the paw pads?


----------



## Ms.Detective (May 16, 2012)

They are all a soild deeper chocolate brown In person he looks like a smoky grey/black color ,the fur one his neck is lighter and his fur in his ears appears a bit more orange in real life.


----------



## Ms.Detective (May 16, 2012)

Here we go took some pics they they have been this color since I got him
But maybe they darken with age?

Man is the hair on his paws around his pads getting long!

this one is pretty close to how they look in real life.











this pic makes them look al little darker then they are but I think it was the angle of his feet


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Paw pads look too dark for blue, but once again that could just be my laptop.

My blue girls paw pad









Sherlocks appear to closer in colour to tawny (brown)


----------



## Ms.Detective (May 16, 2012)

Spotty the tawny paw pads match almost perfectly to my Sherlocks pad if you were to look at them in person...my pics all come off my phone and don't always capture the color exactly as it is if that makes sense.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Then I do think he is brown 

Yes it can be hard to capture colours depending on lighting, cameras and then viewing on different computers can show different tones too.


----------

